# scatterbred ?



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

hey y'all I'm new concerning the apbt and willing to learn. 
My name is françois, 22 and I got an apbt a few months ago and wanted to know if she's got a scatterbred ped and if so, is it on purpose? 
I was told she is mayday/patrick. the mayday blood being on her sire's side (he is quite an inbred dog) and the patrick's on both's. maybe some one can help me know what the breeder has been trying to achieve, by looking at the ped.?

here is her ped ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303989] :: BULLISTICS' BAD DAISY

btw sorry for the fights being on the ped, i'm not promoting dog fight

thank you


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

crocro49 said:


> hey y'all I'm new concerning the apbt and willing to learn.
> My name is françois, 22 and I got an apbt a few months ago and wanted to know if she's got a scatterbred ped and if so, is it on purpose?
> I was told she is mayday/patrick. the mayday blood being on her sire's side (he is quite an inbred dog) and the patrick on both's. maybe some one can help me know what the breeder has been trying to make, by looking at the ped.?
> 
> ...


dont apologize for the fights thats your dogs lineage game blood is nothing to be ashamed of, you dont fight and thats what matters


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

its to be expected its the history of the breed never apologize for it


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

ok guys 
still it makes me feel weird thinking her sire was in the box not so long ago. just not something I wanna brag about.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I like that pedigree. I believe they were bred for the gameness in those lines.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gameness in my opinion. Someone better of known wht they were doin breedin brother and sister. They were probly both pretty hott dogs


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is it an outcross? two dogs with no bloodline in commun ?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

A good outcross if you were to go back to the begginning ang be breeding for a purpose. Why does it matter if its an outcross or not? Just curious.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your dog is game bred .. Some nice blood in there. I like him


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree. I looked at it and being new to the lineage of the APBT, you have some inpressive ancestors in that pedigree. I click a few ways back and found Tudor on there which is definitely something to be proud of. Definitely gamebred. Nice dog.


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> A good outcross if you were to go back to the begginning ang be breeding for a purpose. Why does it matter if its an outcross or not? Just curious.


When I bought my puppy I really knew nothing about dogs and nomore about bulldogs. I bought a pet... didn't even know who mayday was. cuz the breeder told me she had big ears like mayday... I did'nt know who that mayday was. 
And for a lil while now (she is just 5 mo  i been going crazy about all the information I can get, love reading about famous dogs, apbt history, genetics... I recently payed a little attention to her pedigree as I understand it a bit more. 
Trying to know some more about her foreign rootslol. right now she s attending pup class for one more week. then she gets to go with the big ones :clap: and she isnt doing bad at all


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

gamebred dogs are the best dogs you can get for working and never let you down so be proud of what you own. by the way i like him too


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Real Nice Gamebred dog. I like him.


----------

